# Just another MK4 jetta on air ride



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

Finally getting around to posting up in this forum! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Bag over coils in the front, RE-5's in the rear, 4 gallon tank, dual 380's, 4 way manifold, and a 5 switch box. Its a fairly simple setup. I still need to notch the frame up front, still have plenty of room to go lower. But the rear is sitting on the tire and needs a little fender pulling in order to get it any lower, but thats what I get for having a 18x11 back there








































Air'd up


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

Looks dope! Is that a Porsche color?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *fishmando* »_Looks dope! Is that a Porsche color?


Kia I believe.
Looks dope iggy. It sure has come along way since back in the day when you rocked it in the half Tred half primer stages


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
It sure has come along way since back in the day when you rocked it in the half Tred half primer stages









Ohh i remember those days...long ago they were


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Kia I believe.


Yup, Kia's Smokey Mountain Pearl. This color has to been seen in person, its nuts.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

Looks great! I love those wheels......i could be biased though.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

iggy has a new sn?


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Kia I believe.
Looks dope iggy. It sure has come along way since back in the day when you rocked it in the half Tred half primer stages









yeah its a Kia color, called Smokey mountain brown. and its has defineitly come a long way, sometimes i miss the primer and twists though, i loved that phase

_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
Ohh i remember those days...long ago they were


















_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_
Yup, Kia's Smokey Mountain Pearl. This color has to been seen in person, its nuts.

yeah it doesnt photograph very well, its hard to capture the color in pics

_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_Looks great! I love those wheels......i could be biased though.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I would say ur a little biased







I dont know you do it on coils though, especailly with all the poke in the rear

_Quote, originally posted by *vwnthusiast* »_iggy has a new sn?

yeah I changed it a couple months ago, Randal Graves wasnt working out haha


----------



## rain724 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (Ignapu)*

wow


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Here is a bit of a update on the car, and some detailed pics of the setup. I finally got the car running after having some issues with the alternator.
Ass shot








The trunk without the false floor








The tank and the manifold, its a airbagit.com manifold, anybody have experience with these? I traded the whole setup from a guy that was parting his car out so I didnt really get to choose anything on the setup








Dual 380's








With the floor all together, the back wall piece is the one that I used to have laying flat on the floor before i still need to make a new one. I still dont know if I should do it in the same fabric as the floor or try and find a carpet to match the trunk lining
















Some stuff Ive been working on in the engine bay, polished alternator, intake manifold, and throttle body. Also painted the engine cover, and prepped the battery cover, top half of the airbox, the oil and coolant caps, and also picked up a S3 cover. I still need to cover the windshield wiper fluid cutout and smooth the whole thing to get the texture off of it. I still am not sure on the scheme that Im going to go with, i might throw some gold in there, but Im not too sure yet


















_Modified by Ignapu at 10:02 AM 11-13-2009_


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

And I'm going to borrow a fender roller later today and work the rears a little bit, I can go ALOT lower but the fender is sitting on the tire, and its not like I can really put a smaller tire on there, a 225/40/18 on a 11 is crazy enough for me








And I really need to clean the car, its been sitting collecting dust since early september haha


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Ignapu)*

Hot dude... Love the color.


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Just another MK4 jetta on air ride (Ignapu)*

looks sick there dude.
i got a little confused with the new screen name


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: Just another MK4 jetta on air ride (abydielsgli)*

IGGY! we need to talk bodywork.. guidecoat is your friend















love the new wheels!


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Just another MK4 jetta on air ride (CAPiTA)*

i love the color, i was surprised to hear it was a kia color, i was thinking a porsche color for some reason. I love it it looks fantastic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## grippymonkey (Aug 3, 2007)

http://fatlace.com/hellaflush/....html
congrats on the feature


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Just another MK4 jetta on air ride (Ignapu)*

Yes!


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *grippymonkey* »_http://fatlace.com/hellaflush/....html
congrats on the feature

















didnt see that coming at all!!


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Ignapu)*

Stance looks really good, and that polished alternator is sick.


----------



## V.R.6.i.c.k (Nov 1, 2004)

beauty


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Here are some more pics:


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Looks dope bro! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

god damnits been amazing watching this thing change from the red, to the red-hybrid-bondo-half-shaved-jetta-thing into THIS!
so legit Ig http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

